# Chinaberry Hollow Form



## NYWoodturner

Of all of the :ufw: I have tried from the pallet I got from the Rebuilds (which was awesome by the way) the Chinaberry has to be my favorite so far. 

This piece just has one coat of oil on it. It just came off the lathe. This may become one of my all time favorite turning woods.

[attachment=12372]

It is 10" Tall by 8" wide.


----------



## Dennis Ford

Great piece; the form is very nice and the wood is pretty too.



NYWoodturner said:


> Of all of the :ufw: I have tried from the pallet I got from the Rebuilds (which was awesome by the way) the Chinaberry has to be my favorite so far.
> 
> This piece just has one coat of oil on it. It just came off the lathe. This may become one of my all time favorite turning woods.
> 
> 
> 
> It is 10" Tall by 8" wide.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> Very nice Scot. And thanks for the kudos What is it that you like so much about the China berry?



It turns very easily but holds detail like a harder wood. The grain has some of everything going on - but mostly a really nice contrast and very unique color. It behaves very well. I roughed this piece out wet (Very wet) about a week and a half ago. I coated it with Pentacryl while I wasn't working on it and didn't touch it again until today. There was almost no movement. It feels like Mahogany in consistency but is not open grained like Mahaogany. There is just nothing to dislike... 
Does this ever burl? If you have or find some burl you have a guaranteed sale!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Excellent work Scott! Very nice indeed, well done. And glad you found a new favorite wood too!


----------



## Kevin

Scott you nailed that all over hell and half of Missouri. 



NYWoodturner said:


> .... the Chinaberry has to be my favorite so far.



Of all the Funktionhouse wood I have ever gotten - their Chinaberry is my favorite. I know Rob lives and dies by species (don't we all) but if I were him I'd push Chinaberry much more than the other species. 

Rob, do you read this stuff? :i_dunno:


Scott did I mention how beautiful . . . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Scott- very nice form, beautiful wood and excellent craftsmanship- did I miss anything.

The only thing wrong with any of Robs wood is I cannot spell most of it!!!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## cabomhn

Looks really really nice, love the form. That chinaberry doesn't look too bad either!  :i_dunno:


----------



## DKMD

Gorgeous! I love the form, and the wood is not too shabby either. I turned a little piece of chinaberry from North Carolina, but it wasn't nearly as pretty as this piece. Good grief... I feel a strong desire to order some of this...:wacko1:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> We have had an influx of custom furniture orders. Which means new equipment So we will be posting a bunch of new wood in the coming weeks. Thanks for all the support and postings of our :ufw:
> 
> Scott I got to get a wood for turning trade going with you. We have to ad your work to our customer display.:hookup:



Rob;
If you are interested, we could do this piece for a piece of Chinaberry the same size. You can pick the color of the finial. Black was my original intent, but I can see brown or reddish brown too. 
This is not buffed out yet, so the finish will be smoother.
Scott

[attachment=12571]


----------



## Twig Man

Now that is one beautiful piece !!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful, looks great with a final finish! I agree, a black finial would look great. Great job, well done!


----------



## Vern Tator

That hollow form in beautiful, but I find the finial a bit over powering, it could be the picture angle. Perhaps a finial that has gone on a diet. I think the height is maybe ok, but IMHO a thinner finial would enhance the form.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Vern Tator said:


> That hollow form in beautiful, but I find the finial a bit over powering, it could be the picture angle. Perhaps a finial that has gone on a diet. I think the height is maybe ok, but IMHO a thinner finial would enhance the form.



I wondered that - but I have never put a finial on a piece this size before, so I just scaled up- but then I liked it when it was done. I think when it's black it may look better. If not we'll call it a lesson in finials 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brink

Scott, that's awesome! Beautiful shape and grain, just keeps drawing my eyes into it.

Lovely autumnal ny background.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rob - Here are pics with the original finial dyed black and a second finial that went on a diet. Your piece so its your choice. Everyone else feel free to weigh in. 

[attachment=12768]
[attachment=12769]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful! I like the original.


----------



## Vern Tator

This angle makes the first finial look better, but I think I like the second one best. Nice work.


----------



## Kevin

I like the second one best. This, coming from bulge peppermill man. 

It's a beautiful piece!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob - Here are pics with the original finial dyed black and a second finial that went on a diet. Your piece so its your choice. Everyone else feel free to weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second thinner one
> 
> Here is what I propose for our trade a three way crotch
> 12x14x22
> :ufw:
Click to expand...


Wow - How could I say no to that? It's a deal !


----------



## DKMD

I think the base on the first finial flows better, but overall, I think the proportions are better on the second... I'd pick #2.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> I think the base on the first finial flows better, but overall, I think the proportions are better on the second... I'd pick #2.


I think that's what I liked about the first one.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Of all of the :ufw: I have tried from the pallet I got from the Rebuilds (which was awesome by the way) the Chinaberry has to be my favorite so far. 

This piece just has one coat of oil on it. It just came off the lathe. This may become one of my all time favorite turning woods.

[attachment=12372]

It is 10" Tall by 8" wide.


----------



## Dennis Ford

Great piece; the form is very nice and the wood is pretty too.



NYWoodturner said:


> Of all of the :ufw: I have tried from the pallet I got from the Rebuilds (which was awesome by the way) the Chinaberry has to be my favorite so far.
> 
> This piece just has one coat of oil on it. It just came off the lathe. This may become one of my all time favorite turning woods.
> 
> 
> 
> It is 10" Tall by 8" wide.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> Very nice Scot. And thanks for the kudos What is it that you like so much about the China berry?



It turns very easily but holds detail like a harder wood. The grain has some of everything going on - but mostly a really nice contrast and very unique color. It behaves very well. I roughed this piece out wet (Very wet) about a week and a half ago. I coated it with Pentacryl while I wasn't working on it and didn't touch it again until today. There was almost no movement. It feels like Mahogany in consistency but is not open grained like Mahaogany. There is just nothing to dislike... 
Does this ever burl? If you have or find some burl you have a guaranteed sale!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Excellent work Scott! Very nice indeed, well done. And glad you found a new favorite wood too!


----------



## Kevin

Scott you nailed that all over hell and half of Missouri. 



NYWoodturner said:


> .... the Chinaberry has to be my favorite so far.



Of all the Funktionhouse wood I have ever gotten - their Chinaberry is my favorite. I know Rob lives and dies by species (don't we all) but if I were him I'd push Chinaberry much more than the other species. 

Rob, do you read this stuff? :i_dunno:


Scott did I mention how beautiful . . . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Scott- very nice form, beautiful wood and excellent craftsmanship- did I miss anything.

The only thing wrong with any of Robs wood is I cannot spell most of it!!!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## cabomhn

Looks really really nice, love the form. That chinaberry doesn't look too bad either!  :i_dunno:


----------



## DKMD

Gorgeous! I love the form, and the wood is not too shabby either. I turned a little piece of chinaberry from North Carolina, but it wasn't nearly as pretty as this piece. Good grief... I feel a strong desire to order some of this...:wacko1:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> We have had an influx of custom furniture orders. Which means new equipment So we will be posting a bunch of new wood in the coming weeks. Thanks for all the support and postings of our :ufw:
> 
> Scott I got to get a wood for turning trade going with you. We have to ad your work to our customer display.:hookup:



Rob;
If you are interested, we could do this piece for a piece of Chinaberry the same size. You can pick the color of the finial. Black was my original intent, but I can see brown or reddish brown too. 
This is not buffed out yet, so the finish will be smoother.
Scott

[attachment=12571]


----------



## Twig Man

Now that is one beautiful piece !!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful, looks great with a final finish! I agree, a black finial would look great. Great job, well done!


----------



## Vern Tator

That hollow form in beautiful, but I find the finial a bit over powering, it could be the picture angle. Perhaps a finial that has gone on a diet. I think the height is maybe ok, but IMHO a thinner finial would enhance the form.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Vern Tator said:


> That hollow form in beautiful, but I find the finial a bit over powering, it could be the picture angle. Perhaps a finial that has gone on a diet. I think the height is maybe ok, but IMHO a thinner finial would enhance the form.



I wondered that - but I have never put a finial on a piece this size before, so I just scaled up- but then I liked it when it was done. I think when it's black it may look better. If not we'll call it a lesson in finials 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brink

Scott, that's awesome! Beautiful shape and grain, just keeps drawing my eyes into it.

Lovely autumnal ny background.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rob - Here are pics with the original finial dyed black and a second finial that went on a diet. Your piece so its your choice. Everyone else feel free to weigh in. 

[attachment=12768]
[attachment=12769]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful! I like the original.


----------



## Vern Tator

This angle makes the first finial look better, but I think I like the second one best. Nice work.


----------



## Kevin

I like the second one best. This, coming from bulge peppermill man. 

It's a beautiful piece!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob - Here are pics with the original finial dyed black and a second finial that went on a diet. Your piece so its your choice. Everyone else feel free to weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second thinner one
> 
> Here is what I propose for our trade a three way crotch
> 12x14x22
> :ufw:
Click to expand...


Wow - How could I say no to that? It's a deal !


----------



## DKMD

I think the base on the first finial flows better, but overall, I think the proportions are better on the second... I'd pick #2.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> I think the base on the first finial flows better, but overall, I think the proportions are better on the second... I'd pick #2.


I think that's what I liked about the first one.


----------

